

A double decker smart car - vaksel
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8b4_1231692278

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I detest sites that start videos without warning. I browse by opening
sometimes dozens of tabs, letting them load, then reading them at my leisure.
In essence, I visit a tree of sites using the facilities (powerful machine,
tabbing browser) and I get really annoyed when I can't find the two sites
that, without being asked, are playing video/audio without warning.

Don't do that.

Sorry. </rant>

